# Bi to issue new acr i-card designs beginning thursday



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Philippines---The Bureau of Immigration (BI) will issue ACR I-Cards with the new, color-coded design shall be issued beginning Thursday, July 16, 2015. 
The new design, with specific colors designated for particular visa types, shall be...


Read the story on main BI Facebook Page


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting, I wondered about this because the cards all look the same but the fee's and procedures are definitely different, I'm due for a new card in January it's my 10 year mark or second renewal.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the notification. I get mine done this month.


----------

